# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Chapit, household robot, RayTron Inc., Japan

## Airicist

raytron.co.jp/chapit

----------


## Airicist

RayTron - Chapit - Natural Communication Robot

Uploaded on Dec 17, 2008

----------

